# Trochus Snails



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Got 5 trochus snails at the marine store I get my stuff from. 

They have done a nice job cleaning up the diatom algae. I want to get something that will clean the surface of the sand, any suggestions?

As well, I notice these snails seem to go up the glass to the edge of the water. There are two there now, is this a sign of anything or just random behavior?

Thanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

nassarious snails are meat eaters ( they clean up left over food ) but bury in the sand, helping to slightly stir it. personally i like a mixture of snail types, nassarious, mexican turbo, astrea, cerith, nerite, stomatalla.. 

as for them climbing the glass this is normal. in the wild snails will be out of water for some time due to tidal changes.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Interesting, did not know they were able to come out of the water. So will they crawl out of my tank?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if your tank has the "lip" going around the upper edge you should be alright. they do like to get down in overflow boxes, esp the stomatallas which are soft shelled snails that almost look like a slug.

even some corals will be exposed to air due to the tides, i dont suggest doing it ( atleast for a long period )
YouTube - Corals at low tide Fiji
these also are prob. adjusted to these conditions.


----------

